# Zing! Caught Ya!



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

So, I pick up a pax at 1.3x and he decides he's gonna get a big discount. After one block, he attempts to discreetly end the ride. I said "You ended the ride".
He said "Oh, just finish anyway".
I said "You have to re-request or leave the car. My insurance doesn't cover you unless the app is on."
He then does nothing, but I receive another request. He says "There" as if it's his new request. I can see the lying bastard's phone screen and he obviously has NOT requested a ride but is now attempting to ride on someone else's account.
I said "That's someone else. You need to request a ride". I let the request expire.
He finally does it and we complete the ride. He paid $7 for ending the ride, and when he requested again, rates had gone up to 1.5 so he screwed himself trying to cheat a newbie driver when I've been at this for 10 months, lol.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

What would you of done if the new request wasnt surging?? Lol


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Since you got a request from probably a better person, why didn't you take it?
I would've kicked him out of the car even if he was the only uber pax in my city.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Not only would i of kicked him out, i would shove his phone up his cheap dirty ass... That might accidently trigger another ping lol


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Probably you got 1 star from each ride. You should limit the damage and kick him out and report the abuse to uber. But we know uber will not do anything other than expressing how sorry they are and ratings cannot be changed.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Ratings dont apply shit to self-dignity


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not sure this story is accurate. The Pax can't end a ride already in progress. Only the driver can.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I'm not sure this story is accurate. The Pax can't end a ride already in progress. Only the driver can.


Happened to me as well. Riders can cancel. My rider cancelled as she was trying to figure out how to change destination. It was an accident.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Happened to me as well. Riders can cancel. My rider cancelled as she was trying to figure out how to change destination. It was an accident.


Was that before or after you started the trip?


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I'm not sure this story is accurate. The Pax can't end a ride already in progress. Only the driver can.


It's not cool but it is possible for the PAX to cancel a ride already in progress. Only, it really can't be done accidently. It clearly says cancel under a separate tab on the main screen.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I'm not sure this story is accurate. The Pax can't end a ride already in progress. Only the driver can.


Riders can end a trip


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I'm not sure this story is accurate. The Pax can't end a ride already in progress. Only the driver can.


Yup, read on, they sure can. And they do.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I would of kicked him out and reported pax as problem on the app. Of course 1 star too.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Don't you think Uber should have a setting in their app to notify us when pax cancel mid trip? Like, let's say we're driving along, then cheap dirty decieving pax cancels trip. That cancel sets off a loud BEEP BEEP BEEP on our phone to alert us? Then we could say "oh you canceled the trip, let me pull over right now and drop you off!"


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, driver notification and input should occur. At least the phone beeped and when I looked at it, it was already on the "available for pings map overview of the area". So, the ping alerted me, but could have been missed if I had the radio on. Something for me to confirm is more appropriate.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yes, driver notification and input should occur. At least the phone beeped and when I looked at it, it was already on the "available for pings map overview of the area". So, the ping alerted me, but could have been missed if I had the radio on. Something for me to confirm is more appropriate.


I suppose this shows the benefit of having a separate phone or other GPS device, if you're not using the infallible uber navigation.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, I have a Garmin GPS and two phones..the one for Uber is on wifi. I noticed bad results when I tried to do it all on an Android phone. I can't deal with buggy, so Uber is on an Iphone.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Probably you got 1 star from each ride. You should limit the damage and kick him out and report the abuse to uber. But we know uber will not do anything other than expressing how sorry they are and ratings cannot be changed.


For some reason, Tim has forgotten everything said here and is going on his own. He started a ride when the PAX touched the door handle without any other communication and now he catches the asshole but doesn't kick his ass out! He actually lets him ping him again so he can rate him a 1 star not once but twice!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Can't be rated if they cancel so only 1 rating.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> Can't be rated if they cancel so only 1 rating.


If so, once is bad enough.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

When a sneaky ******pax cancels the mid ride, you don't see that on the phone? Doesn't the navigation stop?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberRey said:


> I'm not sure this story is accurate. The Pax can't end a ride already in progress. Only the driver can.


Wrong. At least in our market (I drive where Tim does) the pax CAN end (cancel) a ride.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Kalee said:


> When a sneaky ******pax cancels the mid ride, you don't see that on the phone? Doesn't the navigation stop?


No - Nav is running as a completely separate app from the Uber Partner app - that's why you have to manually click on 'arrived'.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I'm not sure this story is accurate. The Pax can't end a ride already in progress. Only the driver can.


Yes they can


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Kalee said:


> When a sneaky ******pax cancels the mid ride, you don't see that on the phone? Doesn't the navigation stop?


You do.. A message pops that says ride is cancelled. And navigation stops. That's on iOS. Not sure about android.

Some drivers might not be using the navigator though and might even lock the phone. I do that sometimes if it's a long ride on a freeway. In that case, you won't know until you unlock the phone.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, I actually agree I should have kicked him out. As soon as I got the other ping, I should have said "Well, someone else has hired me. Get out!" I was being too nice, and probably got a 1 star for it. I reported the guy, but they probably didn't bother to adjust the rating.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yeah, I actually agree I should have kicked him out. As soon as I got the other ping, I should have said "Well, someone else has hired me. Get out!" I was being too nice, and probably got a 1 star for it. I reported the guy, but they probably didn't bother to adjust the rating.


Shake off the nice guy thing, Tim. NEXT, punch yourself in the groin just to be sure you still have a set, then carry on and never allow another pax to take control.
NEVER.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Since you got a request from probably a better person, why didn't you take it?
> I would've kicked him out of the car even if he was the only uber pax in my city.


Ditto. People like that need to get a 1 star, we don't need their ilk.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep. You get a notification. I had this happen to me. A guy tried to fit 7 people in my car. I told him I couldn't do that, but I'd be happy to take the first 4, then come back off the clock and take the second two. He said thank you. 

Halfway to the bar, he decided to cancel the trip, then re-request. 

I reported him to Uber and they actually adjusted the fare.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> So, I pick up a pax at 1.3x and he decides he's gonna get a big discount. After one block, he attempts to discreetly end the ride. I said "You ended the ride".
> He said "Oh, just finish anyway".
> I said "You have to re-request or leave the car. My insurance doesn't cover you unless the app is on."
> He then does nothing, but I receive another request. He says "There" as if it's his new request. I can see the lying bastard's phone screen and he obviously has NOT requested a ride but is now attempting to ride on someone else's account.
> ...


Can't believe you let this guy stay in your car.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Was that before or after you started the trip?


In the middle of the trip while driving on the highway.


----------



## subliminal (Apr 21, 2015)

He was hopping you wouldnt notice until you got to his destination. I would of kicked him out and informed him he would be reported to uber and his account could be banned (probably not but he doesnt know that)


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> So, I pick up a pax at 1.3x and he decides he's gonna get a big discount. After one block, he attempts to discreetly end the ride. I said "You ended the ride".
> He said "Oh, just finish anyway".
> I said "You have to re-request or leave the car. My insurance doesn't cover you unless the app is on."
> He then does nothing, but I receive another request. He says "There" as if it's his new request. I can see the lying bastard's phone screen and he obviously has NOT requested a ride but is now attempting to ride on someone else's account.
> ...


You were patient...


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Probably you got 1 star from each ride. You should limit the damage and kick him out and report the abuse to uber. But we know uber will not do anything other than expressing how sorry they are and ratings cannot be changed.


Once the kid cancelled, he can no longer rate. The driver however would have kept the $7.00.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

gprimr1 said:


> Yep. You get a notification. I had this happen to me. A guy tried to fit 7 people in my car. I told him I couldn't do that, but I'd be happy to take the first 4, then come back off the clock and take the second two. He said thank you.
> 
> Halfway to the bar, he decided to cancel the trip, then re-request.
> 
> I reported him to Uber and they actually adjusted the fare.


The CSR's always pull this "make the customer happy routine" and I hear they might not even inform you that they changed the fair (that's worthy of a class action lawsuit). If you find this to be the case, complain to support. If the CSR doesn't agree with you, demand it be escalated. You will win. Never take a cut in pay that you have earned. The same goes for when the customer insists on a stupid route then complains behind your back . Do not let them cut your pay. Escalate until you win.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Kalee said:


> When a sneaky ******pax cancels the mid ride, you don't see that on the phone? Doesn't the navigation stop?


No, navi is a 3rd party app, but you should see a notification that says it was cancelled and it'll pop up over any other app you have running on the phone.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Ask him to get out? My ass! I'd have had to shampoo the carpet, and I'd have billed him for the cleaning fee as I was picking his teeth out of my shop vac filter.

I hope some ****er tries this with me. To paraphrase Rorshach, at that point I'm not locked in the car with him, he's locked in the car with me!

The very idea infuriates the shit out of me. ****ing thieves, man.


----------



## MW415 (Feb 18, 2015)

If a rider does something like that forget re requesting the ride they need to roll out of my car by choice or I can help them


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep. Make him get out and find another ride. No negotiations. Get out.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> In the middle of the trip while driving on the highway.


Even better, pull over safely and leave him on the highway, I did it once and it was so satisfying. Once he cancels the agreement goes out the window and where he cancelled was where he wanted to get out so anything that happens is on him.


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 22, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> So, I pick up a pax at 1.3x and he decides he's gonna get a big discount. After one block, he attempts to discreetly end the ride. I said "You ended the ride".
> He said "Oh, just finish anyway".
> I said "You have to re-request or leave the car. My insurance doesn't cover you unless the app is on."
> He then does nothing, but I receive another request. He says "There" as if it's his new request. I can see the lying bastard's phone screen and he obviously has NOT requested a ride but is now attempting to ride on someone else's account.
> ...


Unbelievable. I think the rate is $1.10 per mile in ur area and this ****** wants to game you.

Seriously, he showed his character at that moment - why would anyone deal with that BS especially for that kind of money.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Was that before or after you started the trip?


While trip was in progress and in the middle of highway.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

JimmyJ said:


> Unbelievable. I think the rate is $1.10 per mile in ur area and this ****** wants to game you.
> 
> Seriously, he showed his character at that moment - why would anyone deal with that BS especially for that kind of money.


It was only $1.00 a mile at the time.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Shake off the nice guy thing, Tim. NEXT, punch yourself in the groin just to be sure you still have a set, then carry on and never allow another pax to take control.
> NEVER.


POST # 27 /Kalee : Bostonian Bison
enjoys Your "3 Step
Program"! Unfortunately, this has been
a Continuing Pattern for This 
"Timid Clevelander". Sigh.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> It was only $1.00 a mile at the time.


But there was no single-handed, hot oil foot rub! Why qould he be happy at $1.00 per mile?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 27 /Kalee : Bostonian Bison
> enjoys Your "3 Step
> Program"! Unfortunately, this has been
> a Continuing Pattern for This
> "Timid Clevelander". Sigh.


Meh ... he's just a nice guy. Too nice for his own good. 
But nothing will harden a person like driving ungrateful, conniving, cheap ******pax in your personal automobile will.

He'll get there.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Meh ... he's just a nice guy. Too nice for his own good.
> But nothing will harden a person like driving ungrateful, conniving, cheap ****** types in your personal automobile will.
> 
> He'll get there.


Tiger Woods would love uber. No tip required.


----------

